# Best way to repair cracked decoys



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

One of my cheapest decoys, a half dozen GHG magnum divers, cracked recently. The crack is on the bottom of the decoy. I tried patching it up using silicon caulk (the kind you seal showers with), but it wouldn't cure at all. Then, not using my head, I wanted to drain some of the water that was rattling around in the decoy so I drilled a tiny hole on the top of the head, then realized that would certainly cause the decoy to fill up with water and sink even worse (because of the pressure). 

So, now I need to repair the crack and the hole I drilled. What do you guys use to do this? I was thinking epoxy with some form of thinkening agent added to it so I can slap it on and in the cracks/hole like caulk, then sand it down.

Any suggestions are much appreciated. Thanks! 

Josh


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

You could try JB Weld......clean off the silicon first. It dries fast, or use less hardner. Then sand it down, I used it to repair older jet sleds.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Hot glue. My buddy fixed dog tooth marks in one of my decoys with it, works like a charm.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

ajkulish said:


> Hot glue. My buddy fixed dog tooth marks in one of my decoys with it, works like a charm.



What we do


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Tavor (Sep 10, 2011)

I weld them up using a rather large electric soldering iron and a strip of plastic cut from a no-longer-useable decoy. Been doing it this way for forty years. Back then, when I had no money and more time, I even welded the "good" halves of two ruined decoys together to make one functional one. That one might still be in my rig. In any case, I've used this method to repair major cracks and holes, as well as countless shot holes over the years. One word of caution: don't use a soldering _gun_ for this; use a soldering _iron_. A soldering gun heats very quickly, which is good, but it has a really short duty cycle, and using it this way will overheat it and burn it out in short order. A soldering iron, on the other hand, can be left on for very long periods.


----------



## alipinski397 (Sep 17, 2008)

Liquid electrical tape if the cracks and holes aren't too big.


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

Anybody try using spray foam and pumping a decoy up with it?


----------



## Cobb1973 (Oct 21, 2011)

Water weld putty.. i turned water keel decoys into weighted keels. By filling keel with sand and sealing off ends of keels with watet weld.... walmart sells it.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the help guys. Not sure what I'm going to try yet, but might lean towards the hot glue since that's the only thing I have that was recommended, saves me a trip to the hardware store.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Best way to fix cracked GHG is sell them on Craigslist before they all crack....I had nothing but problems with mine...6-8 of them always low riding from cracks.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

3M 5200 there's also a quick set. I think it's 4200 but don't quote me. Patched my jet sled with it 5 years ago. Still leak free. It's awesome stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I would throw cracked decoys away and buy new ones. only fixed the ones that are shot akidently.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I have always thought about foam but I never take it past the thought process because I have a sneaking suspicion that it would only work temporarily. My guess is at some point the foam will start absorbing the water and then the decoy is toast..........someone might prove me wrong though.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> I have always thought about foam but I never take it past the thought process because I have a sneaking suspicion that it would only work temporarily. My guess is at some point the foam will start absorbing the water and then the decoy is toast..........someone might prove me wrong though.


They usually use closed cell foam. I have decoys that have holes that are still floating fine...been shot up for a few years. Higdon makes great foam filled blocks.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

flexes worked great on my old junky supermag flambeau's this year.


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Spray foam works OK but I feel like it takes forever to cure 100% so its always expanding. I just found one I sprayed last year and it had a foam growth from expanding from last season til now.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

neil duffey said:


> flexes worked great on my old junky supermag flambeau's this year.


flexseal*


----------

